# New Shutterfly photoblog :)



## manda (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey kids

The fabulous and wonderful Nukie has just helped me get my new site finished.

Shutterfly is now here

Im really happy with the new design and nukie has a lot to do with all the techy stuff! He's wonderful!!!!

Ciao 

A


----------



## Destiny (Aug 5, 2003)

it really looks very good  :thumbsup:


----------



## nukie (Aug 5, 2003)

I didn't do that much really.  Manda set it all up, and all I did was come along at the end and tidy a few things up.

With that said, it looks very pretty


----------



## manda (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dew (Aug 5, 2003)

wow!!! ... very nice, i love your style of photography, i'd like to put your banner or link on my site if u dont mind?


----------



## manda (Aug 6, 2003)

Sure bellla!
thanks
i'll do one for you too


----------



## Chase (Aug 6, 2003)

Very nice, looks great!


----------



## manda (Aug 8, 2003)




----------

